# Nice stopping points en-route to Lake Garda



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi All,
Due to a last minute change of plan our trip to Provence has now been changed to a trip to the Italian Lakes in a couple of weeks time.
We have been their several times before but not for about 10 years, so really looking forward to it.

I believe someone posted a toll free route to Garda once, anyone have it??

Also as we do not have a scooter for this trip i wondered if anyone could recommend stopovers on the way that are near towns or points of interest within walking distance of a site or aire.

Also any nice sites around Garda that we may not know.

Many Thanks
Mel.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

'Rapid 541' is the man who's the expert on routes to Italy.


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks vicdicdoc,
I PM'd him and he gave me a link to his website, brilliant! A real mine of info. 
Mel.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Mel

This may be of no use to you at all, but following on from several threads about CoPilot (_which you may use_??) having just been to the South of France and back I can confirm that if you tell CP to avoid toll routes - it does!

That's more than can be said for the TomTom, which used to ignore some of them and guide you onto others, apparently at random.

Just a thought.

Dave


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks Dave,
I've got CoPilot on my iPhone but I might get Julie to download it to her iPad, only trouble is I've read on a post on here somewhere that it keeps crashing on iPad!
I know what you mean about tom-tom, another thing I can never understand is how it takes you from A to B using one route and then if you ask it to take back to A it goes a completely different way!! :roll: 

Mel.

PS would still appreciate some nice stopovers en route to Lake Garda.


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

I am currently in camping Quai at Iseo (Covelo next door was full), ACSI site also.

I took the westerly Russell Route via luxembourg, metz, nancy, epinal, mulhouse, basel, etc. I didn't spend anything on tolls or overnight stops on the way down (except the swiss vignette).

Places I stayed were:

- Peruwelz marina, belgium
- Aire at Richardmenil south of Nancy (free, including EHU)
- wildcamp at the top of the San Gottard pass
- Free sosta at Orta San Giulio

Not sure I can help much with places of interest within walking distance of the Aires, though I can thoroughly recommend the top of the Gottard pass - air temp was 31C but there was still snow on the ground, so I sat cooling my feet in snow. Magical place.

I used Osmand+ as my sole sat nav (I have a tom tom but I didn't turn it on). Osmand didn't put a foot wrong.

Bloody brilliant!!

Morph


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks Morph,
Can't wait!!!
Mel.


----------

